# Hollowing Tool aka "Cajun Monster"



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Well Here it is....I showed this to "Galv Bay" earlier this week, and I may have "Created A Monster....Here's the story, I taught a class on hollowturning in October and I felt that it was only fair to the students that they get to use a state of the art hollowing systems. There were six in the class, so three of them got to start their hollowing project on a "D" handle boring system, and the other three started their project using the Cajun Monster.....To make things equal....about half way through the project they switched hollowing systems....

There are a number of hollowing systems on the market now, but none of them did what I needed to be done. First of all the system had to work on all lathes, from a Jet Mini, to a Onyway 2436. Secondly, I needed for the system to use the existing 16" boring bars, that worked with the "D" handle system. Most of the existing "Elbow" type tools used a series of extensions and adapters, to get to the bottom of a hollow vessel. I wanted one length tool to do it all. NO ONE made one that would do these things, so I built my own. It is made from cold roll bar stock, and has roller bearings in all of the joints. There could be no "slack" in the joints, but must have freedom of movement. The joints, in conjunction with the bearing, use 1/2" shoulder bolts. The bars slide through a 3/4" shaft coupling. It is not rocket science to build one these systems, but it is important to make sure all welds are in perfect alignment, and the 1/2" holes in the bars are drilled perfectly square....Like with a milling machine....

I built three of these systems, I have no idea what the total cost was to build, I was afraid to add up all of the invoices. NO they are not FOR SALE, and I will not make one for you....I would rather be turning than making tools....I WILL, give you the benefit of my experience should you decide to make one of these hollowing systems.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

This is the "D" handle system in use.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Cajun Monster in use....


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is a nice looking setup! Good work mr bill.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Very well designed tool. Have you considered submitting your idea to one of the tool manufacturers? I'm guessing there are many others who would love to have a similar tool.
Heck, if nothing else send it to one of the magazines for their monthly 'tip' and win a cordless drill or something.....


----------



## HEMI (Sep 25, 2011)

like your tool.
do you use a lazar?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job, looks like it should do the trick. Do you know what bearings you used?


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

This is the best thing since sliced bread!!! I hinted (very hard) that I'd sure like to put my name on the waiting list for one but Mr. Bill said no. I really think he could market these without any problem...other than 'it' becoming a job. I don't blame him one bit...there is a lot of time, cha-ching and energy making one. I did get some measurements and a parts list. Thanks for sharing those pictures! gb


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Looks very promising. I would love to see a side by side video demo 

If it's a big hit..I'm pretty sure there is a "big name supplier" that will be selling them soon (happens way too often without credit going to the original maker/designer)


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

Mr. Bill... Patent your idea. You don't have to lift a finger after thunking it up. I agree with getting with the tool manufacturers. Heck, if at least just to get a new shop full of tools (via sponsorship).

I also agree with your logic in not pursuing it. I do things for the fun of it as well. I don't care who uses it or learns from it, or steals the idea. I didn't think it up/do it for money. I did it because i needed something and it worked. If someone chooses to copy it and it makes their life easier/safer/more enjoyable... GREAT! I applaud you for your altruism. Green to ya!


----------



## Morpheus51 (Aug 29, 2006)

If you are looking for a hollower sort of like the Cajun Monster, look at this www.theokspindoctor.com. I bought one of his hollowers as I already had one of his steady rests. The hollowing bar is 1 1/2 inches in diameter and is 48 inches long. This stuff is industrial grade stuff. Take a look.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I've read where many people are using one like yours and really like them, but don't think they are using bearings and like you said, don't have the depth as yours. I use the Jamieson bars and like it but never tried one like yours (yet). Just what makes it better or worse than the D bar system? Your design looks really a step above others out there.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I would love it if you could share your design as I would ike to give one a try and build one if they are really good at what they do.


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Slip Knot, If you like the D Handle....Stick with it. The "elbow" type hollowing tool does not require an auxillary tool rest. For some just getting into hollow turning that is a plus. They are a bit more expensive if you buy one ready made. If you google "monster tool works" the "Monster Tool" will set you back $400 to $600, depending on the configuration you choose. Again if you have a D handle system....Stick with it and have fun....


----------



## mr bill (Apr 1, 2006)

Morpheus51 Sorry to disagree with you, but the hollowing contraption that Mr Clarke is marketing is NOTHING like the Cajun Monster. Granted they both hollow, but Mr Clarke took somthing simple and over engineered it and made it quite complex....and expensive. If you bought one of his systems fine, use it and enjoy it. I posted the Cajun Monster, only to give some of these guy who may want to build their own, some ideas.....


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

mr bill said:


> Slip Knot, If you like the D Handle....Stick with it. The "elbow" type hollowing tool does not require an auxillary tool rest. For some just getting into hollow turning that is a plus. They are a bit more expensive if you buy one ready made. If you google "monster tool works" the "Monster Tool" will set you back $400 to $600, depending on the configuration you choose. Again if you have a D handle system....Stick with it and have fun....


Thanks, i love my Jamieson system. Have the regular and the jumbo bars. But, always open for new also. Thanks, i'll stick with my boring bars which do well.


----------



## Morpheus51 (Aug 29, 2006)

mr bill said:


> Morpheus51 Sorry to disagree with you, but the hollowing contraption that Mr Clarke is marketing is NOTHING like the Cajun Monster. Granted they both hollow, but Mr Clarke took somthing simple and over engineered it and made it quite complex....and expensive. If you bought one of his systems fine, use it and enjoy it. I posted the Cajun Monster, only to give some of these guy who may want to build their own, some ideas.....





mr bill said:


> Morpheus51 Sorry to disagree with you, but the hollowing contraption that Mr Clarke is marketing is NOTHING like the Cajun Monster. Granted they both hollow, but Mr Clarke took somthing simple and over engineered it and made it quite complex....and expensive. If you bought one of his systems fine, use it and enjoy it. I posted the Cajun Monster, only to give some of these guy who may want to build their own, some ideas.....


I guess I need to apologize to you for posting on your thread. I looked at a lot of hollowing tools and I didn't think that the cost of the Clark system was too out of line, since you can hollow small vessels and fairly large vessels with the same tool. A number of hollowing systems will only do different sizes if you purchase their different tools. When I read you post and you said

" NO they are not FOR SALE, and I will not make one for you....I would rather be turning than making tools"

I figured you were trying to help individuals here, that were interested in hollowing, find a system so I threw out the Clark system. The Clark system is different and yes it might be over engineered as Keith Clark has been manufacturing and "tweeking" his product over many years, and ,according to you, he has gone too far.

"If you bought one of his systems fine, use it and enjoy it."

I am guessing I irritated a nerve here. So, I would like to offer a profound appology for interferring on this thread, it won't happen again.


----------

